# Recovering from Pneumonia



## e-rider (20 Jan 2013)

I had pneumonia for 6 weeks during November and December last year.
I'm in my 30s and have never had such problems before.
However, it has left me very wheezy esp. at night time, in the morning and in the cold air outside recently - I can actually hear noises when breathing, esp. at the end of exhaling. I've not dared get back on my bike yet and have been out of the saddle for nearly 3 months now - the longest amount of time in the last 20 years.
I booked an appointment with the GP but that's a 10 day wait so I thought I'd ask here whether these lingering symptoms are normal or have I got some residual damage?


----------



## MattHB (20 Jan 2013)

I'm not sure any here would be qualified to tell you that. All I can say is listen extremely carefully to the doc!

Hope you get well soon. It's so cold out you're not missing much at all!


----------



## marafi (20 Jan 2013)

Get well soon. Nasty stuff being ill. Still though honey, lemon and hot water in a mug helps. Even loads of fluid. Rest loads and hopefully you will get better in no time.


----------



## Albert (20 Jan 2013)

I had pneumonia a couple of years back and had 10 days in hospital and got home just in time for Christmas. I was weak for a long time. Looking through my training diary, it took until March the following year for me to ride as much as 20 miles. Take it easy and do nothing more than your Doctor advises.


----------



## e-rider (20 Jan 2013)

Albert said:


> I had pneumonia a couple of years back and had 10 days in hospital and got home just in time for Christmas. I was weak for a long time. Looking through my training diary, it took until March the following year for me to ride as much as 20 miles. Take it easy and do nothing more than your Doctor advises.


Yeah thanks, I've read on the internet that 3 months is common to feel okay and full recovery can take as long as 9 months - at least I feel reasonably ok now - I just want to cycle again but it looks like that might have to wait a while yet - still, with the aweful weather right now it could be worse; I doubt I'd be cycling anyway in the snow!.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2013)

The cold will really affect you, so take it easy. Even a bad chest cold can affect someone for months after, especially in Winter. 10 days to get an appointment is rubbish. Anyway of getting an emergency appointment !


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jan 2013)

Oh poor you, only advice is get well soon


----------



## Biker Joe (22 Jan 2013)

I got pneumonia just over a year ago and I have just recently been able to get back on the bike.
Being an asthma sufferer has not helped and my age is against me in respect to recovery time.
I also came off my bike just recently and caught a cold which has knocked me back a bit.
You can't be too careful in the cold weather.

I can only advise you what my doctor told me:-
Do not over exert yourself, drink lots, take vitamin supplements, especially Vit C and D and get enough sleep.
I also drink two cups of Ovaltine a day. Full of vitamins and trace minerals and fresh fruit. It seems to help. (even though I'm not a great fruit eater. I'm just not that fond of it.)

I do hope you make a full and speedy recovery but be prepared for the long haul.
Please take care.


----------



## Sara_H (22 Jan 2013)

e-rider said:


> I had pneumonia for 6 weeks during November and December last year.
> I'm in my 30s and have never had such problems before.
> However, it has left me very wheezy esp. at night time, in the morning and in the cold air outside recently - I can actually hear noises when breathing, esp. at the end of exhaling. I've not dared get back on my bike yet and have been out of the saddle for nearly 3 months now - the longest amount of time in the last 20 years.
> I booked an appointment with the GP but that's a 10 day wait so I thought I'd ask here whether these lingering symptoms are normal or have I got some residual damage?


It can be normal to have some residual symptoms following a serious respiratory illness, and some will take longer to recover than others, but if you're worried go and see your GP.
Build your strength back up slowly, taking care not to overdo it. Its frustrating I know, I'm in a similar position, having been unwell at the start of december.


----------



## Panter (22 Jan 2013)

Good luck, get well soon.
I had pneumonia a few years ago, frightened the life out of me. Was also advised that the lung scarring is permanent.
Still, roll on a few Years and I'm as unfit as I ever was 

As per all; the above advice, take it easy, listen to your doctor and recover


----------



## e-rider (22 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> The cold will really affect you, so take it easy. Even a bad chest cold can affect someone for months after, especially in Winter. 10 days to get an appointment is rubbish. Anyway of getting an emergency appointment !


I could see a different doctor quicker, but I'm not sure if this is that urgent - I generally feel okay now, just my breathing is dodgy now (even at rest), and certainly not ready for cycling. Only one more week to wait!


----------



## chigman (28 Jan 2013)

Hi

I had pneumonia about 18 months ago. It took four different strains of anti biotics to even start to shift it, and the recovery took some time and found it hard work doing any exercise for ages. even now, I cant ride like I used to. I dont seem to be able to ride as far and my average speed is way down to what it used to be. Dont forget to ask for a pneumonia jab.

Steve


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2013)

A friend of mine had a serious case of pneumonia when he was in his 20s and it scared him so much that he is paranoid about getting cold and wet on the bike now. Having said that, he made a full recovery from it and his now in his late 50s and very fit.


----------



## e-rider (29 Jan 2013)

saw the GP today - they diagnosed mild asthma - I'm not convinced at all but will see what the inhaler does - had a basic lung function test which was slightly below average (no surprise considering how I'm feeling) - booked in for a more comprehensive lung test and also chest x-ray - should get to the bottom of it - as a side note, I am feeling better as each week passes - I reckon that I just need a few months to make a full recovery.


----------

